# Nawlins area lodging rec's?



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Not parking, but a good restaurant (yes, there are tons) - Peche Seafood in the warehouse district. A must stop for me every time I pass through NOLA. They sometimes have a whole pompano on the menu that is amazing.


----------



## Wolfmansbrother (Mar 4, 2021)

X2 on peche, place has some great food. I would also highly recommend Herbsaint


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Where are you planning to fish? Most of the fishing is not really close to N.O. And a skiff in N.O. Is not a good idea.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Listen to what the above said. Guys get skiff stolen in NOLA far too often. And no matter where you stay I would strongly suggest that you don't leave any gear in your skiff. It will get stolen.
And he's also correct with the fishing. If part of what you are doing is to see NOLA so be it. But I avoid that place at night. Period. If you are fishing Hopedale then you can stay at Dogwood Lodge houseboat. Its pricey but I hear the food is terrific and you are right at the launch. Can even leave the skiffs in the water and tie right up to the lodge.

If you are fishing Delacroix then there is the Delacroix Lodge or the lodges at Sweetwater Marina. Again right at the launches but you'd need to bring your own food here.

Another option that might be good is to stay at the Best Western in Chalmette. Closer to the fishing for both Delacroix and Hopedale than staying in NOLA and cheaper. And close enough to run ot NOLA for fine dining and night life stuff.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One other thing I should mention. And this may or may not be an issue for you and your friends. But I HATE trailering a boat through NOLA. The problem being that if you are fishing the marsh (and it doesn't matter if its Hopedale, Delacroix, Lafitte, Cocodrie, etc) you end up trailering at the end of the fishing day which equates to rush hour traffic. Its bad enough in the morning but not terrible. But anytime from 4 till after 6 its likely to be bumper to bumper in NOLA and that ain't fun towing at least for me.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

SUPER helpful fellas! Much appreciated.
@ifsteve after a couple hours searching yesterday I found some of your rec's above and plan to book in Delacroix. That Dogwood Houseboat looks real nice but outta my league. 
Thanks again y'all.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

If you're set on staying in New Orleans, your best bet will be a VRBO / Airbnb in a nice part of town that has off street parking. Having said that, crime happens everywhere and at any time. Odds are you'll be ok. As mentioned, the roads suck and people park on either side of the street, making some roads narrow and tough to navigate with a trailer. Just have to wing it. Look for something uptown near St. Charles, Carrolton, Magazine street etc. Old Metairie would be a good option too

Most places affected by Ida are west of the MS River and East of the Atchafalaya. The communities that need help the most, probably aren't ready yet...Grand Isle, Leeville, Lafitte etc. Cocodrie might be a good candidate. Any spot down Hwy23 would be happy to have your business too. There are some camps to rent at Happy Jack Canal. Very few restaurants down that way though, and you'll likely have to load up on groceries in Belle Chase.


----------

